# Talking about nature creations...!



## robutacion (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok so, I get weird stuff sometimes and among all that, I get some very intriguing surprises, such is the case with this picture that I took this evening, actually there are 2 pictures of the same "thing" one with more colour than the other so, what do you think this is...???

Good luck

Cheers
George


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 20, 2012)

A character out of Harry Potter?


----------



## Scotty (Aug 20, 2012)

Frame it and name it!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 20, 2012)

Claim it as a religious icon manifesting on your boards and sell it.  Make more money for more wood.:biggrin:

That is cool.  If the planks are long enough I'd make them into a small cabinet's doors.  If not I would still find a way.


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like Chewbacca.


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 20, 2012)

He is a sad looking man ... Get him out of his misery!


----------



## carpblaster (Aug 20, 2012)

do not cut it, hang it up for a conversation piece


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 20, 2012)

That is very cool. It must be preserved in some way as doors or a table top.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 20, 2012)

robutacion said:


> ... there are 2 pictures of the same "thing" one with more colour than the other so, what do you think this is...???
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


 
Oh that's easy, George. It's wood!:biggrin:

Now seriously, I would probably save those two pieces for just the right piece of furniture.


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 20, 2012)

Finish it and make it into a wall hanging and call it a "wood spirit".  Put it in a gallery and watch them swoon!!!


----------



## alphageek (Aug 20, 2012)

Impressive use of bookmatching!


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is another!


----------



## robutacion (Aug 20, 2012)

*Mystery revealed...!*

Thanks guys,

I was going to sell it, like its brothers (cut from the same bush but not as spectacular) but, I think I'm going to keep it and follow nativewooder's suggestion, not to put it in a gallery but to put it in the wall/shelve on my computer room, I like the "wood spirit" tag, it suits it nicely...!

Unfortunately, the whole thing is no more than a knife handle block/blank that I decided to slice in half, as I knew/felt that, "something" was hidden inside.  They are now knife handle scales @ 140mm long x 45mm wide and about 15mm thick, the joint is not even perfect the block/whole thing, was cut on the bandsaw.  The only thing I done was to give the inner faces/surfaces (which would be the outer surfaces on the knife's handle) a quick rub on the disc sander and wax those surfaces for colour/grain enhancement.

I took the pics very late last night, not long after I had them waxed (a few other knife handle blanks/scales), after I had the chance to have a better look into what I had there, but certainly not the right conditions to be taking pictures but, will do...!:wink::biggrin:

Now, you guys are probably wondering what type of wood this come from, the name is Grevillea Bush _(Grevillea Lavandulacea "Penola")_ a typical species from South Australia, and while the size of the biggest logs/pieces, where a lot bigger than you would expect to see, these "bushes" have been growing in that rich soil for about 35 years, and they have grown a little too big, reason why I was asked to trim them back, considerably...!

I have made many pen blanks from it also and some have the same grain and colouration as this piece but lost its "character" when cut into small pieces, any wood design is basically spoiled at that point, reason why I decided to look for some interesting pieces to make some knife handle blanks from...!

There is no doubt that, anyone that cuts wood in a bookmaching way, will find some very "interesting things", to say the least, this one is no exception...!

Some more pics attached,
Enjoy

Cheers
George


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, George, I'm gonna be different now that I know the scale. Wood spirit or no, I'd put 'em on a knife! They would be killer!


----------



## CSue (Aug 20, 2012)

To me it looks like a wise old oriental man . . . 
Is that "bush" the grevallia?


----------



## robutacion (Aug 21, 2012)

CSue said:


> To me it looks like a wise old oriental man . . .
> Is that "bush" the grevallia?



Yes CSue, that is the Grevillea bush, the wood come from...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Ambidex (Aug 21, 2012)

*wood*

Might want to get it carbon-dated..perhaps another shroud of Turin?


----------

